# gaer  happy 1000



## te gato

!!! CONGRATULATIONS !!!

ON
1000
POSTS
​Thank you for all your 
help...yadda, yadda..
te gato ​


----------



## Agnès E.

Gaer,

Ne confonds pas le clavier de ton piano et celui de ton ordinateur !!


BRA - VO !!


----------



## Lancel0t

Wow garry, that was fast! Congratulations and thanks for all yor help.


----------



## Artrella

*   CONGRATULATIONS GAER... YOU ARE ALWAYS HELPING ME A LOT!!...THANK YOU FOR THAT AND FOR BEING SUCH A NICE PERSON!!! HUGS!!!!    *​


----------



## Alfry

Congratulations Gaer


----------



## Eddie

Very hearty congrats to you, Gaer! That's 1000 helpful assists that you given to many over these past few months. I'm sure you'll have made another 1000 posts in short order.


----------



## araceli

*    ¡felicitaciones Gaer!*


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Garry,









we will shoot you.....Only if you stop contributing your wonderful posts!!!

*Congratulations for fine work!
*

cuchu


----------



## VenusEnvy

Gaer: Congratulations, and keep it up!!!


----------



## alc112

Congratulations!!!
Thanks for you fast help
I want to reach you!!!

I'm waitn Who's answer to the word i asked


----------



## lauranazario

Congratulations... and thanks for the unique insight you bring to our forums!

Un abrazo,
LN


----------



## timpeac

Congrats Gaer. I always enjoy our interactions on the various subjects we've discussed. Keep it up!!


----------



## Whodunit

I think, the piano is your best friend, and when you got, you looked like this:






And today, you're still playing the piano. Take a look at Gear's personal prime time as a pianist:






_Gear, what a great number. You really overtook me so fast, so that you almost took along the streaker ...   

Keep helping and posting._


----------



## Whodunit

alc112 said:
			
		

> I'm waitn Who's answer to the word i asked



What word?


----------



## Like an Angel

*Gaer, my friend, CongratulationS!!!!! thank you for being so kind and for helping me to improve my poor poor English!!!  *


----------



## gaer

I would like to thank all of you for the kind wishes!

To be honest, I didn't know anyone had started this, because I was very tired last night and did not check New Posts. I was busy watching the notifications in email about threads being answered. 

Many thanks to everyone!

Gaer/Gary


----------



## lsp

The forum enjoys you as much as you enjoy the forum! Congratulations on 1000 reasons why that is so.


----------



## pinkpanter

Muchas felicidades Gaer! Y muchisimas gracias por toda tu ayuda! Eres fantastico


----------



## ITA

Congratulations,Gaer,muchas felicidades!!


----------



## Leopold

Hey gaer, thank you for writing in these forums. 
Congratulations.

Leo


----------



## abc

*Gaer,*

*It's a pleasure reading your posts!!!*


*__Congrats!!!__*


----------



## Sharon

* * CONGRATULATIONS, GAER!! * *​



I look forward to reading more of your posts!
Thank you for many interesting comments and questions.


----------



## Eugin

Gaer, thanks so much for sharing with us your broad knowledge and helping us improve ours!!! 
 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!   
 

E u g i n


----------



## gaer

Once again, I want to thank everyone for the kind wishes. In fact, I've been sick with some kind of flu for about two weeks, so this has been great to cheer me up a bit. 

Gaer


----------



## ILT

Gaer: Sorry to hear you've been sick, but glad to see you've made it to 1000!!!

CONGRATULATIONS, and I wish you feel better for the weekend so can celebrate turning 1000 

ILT


----------

